# vw 2e hybrid with aba head?



## hansol123 (Nov 13, 2009)

hei, 
im going to turbocharge my euro vw golf gti since there are som differences between the aba and 2e engine i thought maybe ill go for a aba head on my 2e. if its even possible. 
and the get a stage 3 kit from kineticmotorsport. 
on the 2e the intake manifoild is on the opposite site of where it's on the aba. 
wont the exhaust and turbo fit? and maybe some new mandrel tubes? 
far as i know there only one kit avaliable in norway for the 2e and it's made for the corrado. the manifoild in that kit look just like the one kinetic have.


----------

